# Its on........Uthinkso-1/ Scale-1



## Uthinkso (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I figured I'd start a new journal here. Joined my gym on the 7th and I'm happy to report I started at 257lb and got down to 244lb. Yeah thats right good diet and working hard has paid off. Score one for Uthinkso.

Now not to be outdone, my fat inner ego will not take this laying down and just to play with my mind. I stepped on the scale to see I am now 248lb. I checked again and sure enough 248lb. Score one for the scale.

I got to talking to a good pal of mine who's a body builder and he feels its my body building muscle and that this process is very temporary. He tells me that muscle burns fat at a fairly alarming rate so continue to build my muscle and strength that I will certainly need it to shell off all 55lb that I plan to. So at current date I am 248lb so 9lb of 55lb gone. Only 46 more to go


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha ha back on scale today 247lb....


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I missed yesterday, the wife and I picked up a new car and didn't walk out of the dealer until 8:30 last night. Nothing lost though I'll just make up my days today and Sunday and I am all good. I love doing Sunday work outs actually because I can get in do my thing and theres very limited traffic.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 26, 2007)

If I were you, I wouldn't step on those scales. The true test of fat loss is in the mirror and on the tape measure. 

I consider myself to be an expirenced lifter and this point and I still let those scales mess with my head. 

Congrats on the improvement.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 26, 2007)

Very true and an idea I was actually discussing a friend of mine who recently lost 52lb and is in great shape after 12 months of hell. I'm planning on duplicating his success.

I told him of my scale issue, and he said to leave it alone. If you measure and look better and smaller at that. It is working.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 27, 2007)

Just to spite myself and prove that the scale means next to nothing, I stepped on when I got to the gym yesterday and sure enough 244lb. I must just be fluctuating water weight or something but my pants feel loose on me and my mother asked me if I've been eating.

You have to consider we're an italian family where everyone is large, so the fact that my mother saw my face slimming got her attention. She was cooking and asked me to stay for dinner, and I asked her if she was using whole wheat pasta and she gave me a look like I spit in the sauce. It was too funny, I guess some things just don't change and you can't always teach an old dog new tricks.

I'll have her over for dinner one day and trick her into eating whole wheat pasta and I'm sure she'll like it.

The diet is getting easier, and more routine. I have my workout down to a pattern and I'm in and out in 1:15hr  which is good and its high intensity not too much resting and such. I see some dudes that walk around and try and talk to people while they are mid-set, WTF!! They'll go do a set, puff their chest up and then walk around for 10 minutes, then on to another set, more walking. Christ you'd think the gym was giving an award to whomever can drag their workout along the best.

Doing 25 minutes of cardio three days a week too, going to push to 30 next week. Staying at my ideal heart rate of 135-140 for weight loss. Everything seems to be working and as I draw closure to the first month of this new life, I feel good.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 29, 2007)

Trained legs and shoulders, dead ass tired again after legs and have nothing left for shoulders. I wish I had more gas or could work out six days a week so I could hit a body part per day. 

Its hard to believe I'm ever going to build strength this way. I know it will work though, and need to stop listening to so many different opinions. Theres more than one way to skin a cat and with a site like this as a newbie I've certainly been spoiled for choice of routine.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

I along with just about everyone here will tell you a body part a day is a horrible idea.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I along with just about everyone here will tell you a body part a day is a horrible idea.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry man I didnt mean to sound like a dick. But its all so true.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 29, 2007)

I wear thick skin DD, your far from hurting my feelings. 

I just need to get my energy up. I'd rather not swallow a pill to make that happen and I'd much rather try and do that with diet. I just haven't found the right pre-workout meal to keep my energy up.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

You ever try diet rockstar energy drinks? Oh wow they not only taste good, but they do me well.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> You ever try diet rockstar energy drinks? Oh wow they not only taste good, but they do me well.



Hmmmm well I'll look into this. Monster, red bull, rockstar, etc. Doesn't really do much for me in the energy department. I'll give it a whirl though.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

I love Rockstar especially now while I am dropping bf. They are like soda, but no carbs and only 20 cals. Plus they give me a big boost.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 29, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Just to spite myself and prove that the scale means next to nothing, I stepped on when I got to the gym yesterday and sure enough 244lb. I must just be fluctuating water weight or something but my pants feel loose on me and my mother asked me if I've been eating.
> 
> You have to consider we're an italian family where everyone is large, so the fact that my mother saw my face slimming got her attention. She was cooking and asked me to stay for dinner, and I asked her if she was using whole wheat pasta and she gave me a look like I spit in the sauce. It was too funny, I guess some things just don't change and you can't always teach an old dog new tricks.
> 
> ...



lol i kno the feeling i actually dont mind whole wheat that much i just had barilla brand has sumtin like 10grms pro per serving also made from legumes


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 30, 2007)

Well gonna hit the store on the way to the gym today and score a diet rockstar. As I say energy drinks typically don't do anything for me, what I'll give it a whirl.

Man I gotta hammer the cardio today, just one of those days I guess but I feel terrible and I feel hugely obese. Not letting it get in my head though, as I type this I'm in my lab eating my oats and having my coffee as I do every morning. 

I'll admit that I thought this was going to be easier. Though it took four years to trash my body so to think I can reverse that in 90 days is a bit silly. I don't physically feel smaller though many have remarked, so at least somebody sees it. I also lost tons of strength, I feel at times like I'm 18 years old again walking into a gym for the first time. 

I just repeat my mantra, that I'm not on a diet, but living a new life and this is all part of that new life. Well that and get off your ass you chubby fuck, the weights aren't going to lift themselves.


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

You'll be ok. Keep in mind being consistant is the best thing for you. Eating a proper diet and maintaining a good workout regimine and you will do well. I took 3 months after about a year bulk and I was nice and lean. I went from about 20%bf-a lean 11%. Of course I kept going from there, but 9% drop is tremendous. Best of luck and I hope you like the rockstar, I am addicted!


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 30, 2007)

Alright I just went out at lunch and got myself two Rockstar Zero Carb energy drinks. Has 0g sugar and 20 calories per can. the 220mg of sodium i could do without but oh well. 

So we'll see if it does anything or not.


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

You got the zero carb one or the diet one? I prefer the diet one jus because it tastes better. I am pretty sure neither have any sugar either. 

Right now I am drinking a Monstar low carb energy drink, it isnt no where near as good as rockstar though. Has 6 grams of sugar compared to Rockstars's 0. But Wally World was sold out of Rockstar so gotta take what I can get. Hope it works.


----------

